# Going to my first Con (MFF) - What should I do/expect?



## Danale (Nov 8, 2009)

I know there's a lot of threads out there like this, but I guess some fresh answers couldn't hurt. 

I'm someone who's very marginally involved in the fandom; I'm more into the art and drawing myself. But I've seen fursuit pics and vids, and I've seen vids of furcons on Youtube and they look like a fun time. My friend Rochelle and I are probably hitting up Midwest Furfest for the Saturday date near the end of this month. 

So just wondering:
a.) Who else is going to this event? Would you like to meet up?

b.) What should I expect? What should I do or not do while I'm there?

Thanks in advance! I'm up for some casual chat more than anything, haha


----------



## LoveRemorsE (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh, I would love to go too one of those, though, I don't have the money for it. Thinking of working my ass off the whole summer for some money to get started with. And then go to one of the Con's. 

Would be great to meet up there with someone!  But that'll be next year. But still!


----------



## Rikki44 (Nov 9, 2009)

I'll be there, and this is my first Con too.  I would love to meet others with the same interests!  I hope we can meet there, I'm there both Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## InuAkiko (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm going! It will be my second con, first in suit. I'm loud and blue(http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2390107/), ya can't miss me. I encourage hugs and hello's^^

Just have lots of fun, while being respectful to the people there. Ie, don't be a creeper or an ass. Simple as that in my book.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Nov 10, 2009)

I for one would love to see you post your experiences


----------



## epeppin (Nov 10, 2009)

It'll be my first time too :3 ill be wearing a black and blue wolf tail :3 badge says Tikaani :3 hugs n such are apreciated


----------



## adamskient (Nov 10, 2009)

This year's MFF will be my first Con as well. Hope to see you there! I'll probably be wearing my lion or wolf paw slippers, just because I'll be in a place where I can get away with it and not draw any strange looks


----------



## Istanbul (Nov 10, 2009)

1) Sure, look around for me, I'll be there.

2) Remember 6-2-1. Sleep at least 6 hours per night, eat at least 2 meals per day, and take at least 1 shower per day. It'll help you stave off "con crud", which is a common sickness.


----------



## Skulldog (Nov 10, 2009)

This will be my fourth..fifth MFF? Honestly it's one of my favorite conventions, just big enough to keep you entertained, but not so big you get overwhelmed trying to find everyone you know.

General con advice like above, get sleep and eat well. To add to the that, wash our hands when you can, and don't share drinks, getting sick during or right after a con, sucks.

If you like the artside, the Artist Alley at MFF is one of the best, you might want to try staking out a table there one morning to make some extra money, then once you finish a few commissions use your funds to enjoy the con, or to buy some commissions from other artists in the alley.

Other things to do, grab a con scheudel when you sign in, and see what's happening, bring camera and just explore and interact between panels, and whatever strikes your interest.


----------



## Danale (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the tips and comments, everyone! I really hope to meet you all! I will be uploading a newer photo soon, but if you look in my gallery you can see a pic of what I look like; Look for me!

Skulldog- I didn't know you were going! I definitely want to say hi! As long as you're going, I'll bring the ink of the commission I did for you!  Hopefully I can sit down and draw some new gifts for you while I'm there. :3

Also, snag a table? How much do tables cost? I kinda figured all that stuff was set in stone well before the con. Guess I'm unfamiliar...

Oh also, everyone, I'm only going to be there Saturday. I will be well fed and showered. ;-)


----------



## FireFeathers (Nov 10, 2009)

Late night partying, box socials, and lightswitch raves. I can't wait! 


I like the 6-2-1 plan there, sounds pretty good. Also, don't get lured into a dark, inescapable corner. That's just a general rule of thumb.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 11, 2009)

hey uh i don't care if you eat or sleep

but please bathe

because i don't want to smell you


----------



## epeppin (Nov 12, 2009)

my plan is to shower in morning b4 going down to floor and shower b4 bed , how much money should i bring for food?


----------



## Skulldog (Nov 12, 2009)

Danale said:


> Thanks for the tips and comments, everyone! I really hope to meet you all! I will be uploading a newer photo soon, but if you look in my gallery you can see a pic of what I look like; Look for me!
> 
> Skulldog- I didn't know you were going! I definitely want to say hi! As long as you're going, I'll bring the ink of the commission I did for you!  Hopefully I can sit down and draw some new gifts for you while I'm there. :3
> 
> ...



Hah, awesome, I'd love to sang the inks! I'll be in the Dealer's Den all of Saturday so, bright orange hair, shouldn't be too hard to find.

The Artist Alley is FREE, gasp. But you have to sign up in the morning as the initial space is given away on a lottery system where names are drawn from those who signed up, however you can check in during the day and see if there's any open seats.


----------



## Kanic (Nov 13, 2009)

epeppin said:


> my plan is to shower in morning b4 going down to floor and shower b4 bed , how much money should i bring for food?



That really depends on how much you're willing to spend. I've been to other cons before and usually the con's hotel has a restaurant, however it can be a little pricey (The restaurant at FurFright's hotel charged $8 for a fricken sandwich). 

You don't have to eat at the hotel though, there's usually local places that can be much cheaper but just as tasty and filling :3


----------



## Voodoowolf (Nov 14, 2009)

hey Danale 
i'm going to MFF too my third con (have been to comicon and furfright) i'd love to meet ya there =3 thank you in person for the icons and other commission!
i'll be running around with Dearc, Razr, Kash, and Aheria (i have pics from FF in my gallery i'll be in the same ears and what not)
also am trying to get an Artist ally table! 
hope to see you there =)

btw you will have a blast everyone is so friendly and awesome at the cons they are a great experience especially to meet other artists and have a chance to talk to people you know from FA and other sites


----------



## Lycwolf (Nov 14, 2009)

I wish I could go, but last minute plans change things (and working retail close to black Friday ruins the whole deal)

But, I can say, that you should check out the dances, as a few friends of mine will be spinning. Sounds like the whole thing is gonna be fun times. I will be there next year.


----------



## Danale (Nov 14, 2009)

I am getting more and more excited for this every day! 

I need to make myself a giant badge. >

Also, send me a note if you want to say hi, and I'll give you my cell so you can send me a text when you get there. 

Thanks everyone!


----------

